
Ask HN: Org charts and job titles - aesthetics1
I work for an organization that is currently trying to update job titles and rework the org chart to split off technical versus managerial roles. Is there any information out there to help with this process? We have struggled to find a hierarchical structure that fits our needs, and are unsure how to implement a technical role that scales in pay with a managerial role. Any advice or helpful resources?
======
zoenolan
The Microsoft one was one of the tihng I thought they got right.

[https://www.quora.com/What-are-all-the-job-levels-in-
Microso...](https://www.quora.com/What-are-all-the-job-levels-in-Microsofts-
technical-career-track)

------
CyberFonic
How about looking at the value produced by each staff member? Then pay
according to that value. In my experience managers are over-valued and
technical staff under-valued. If managers (of all levels) are more than 5% of
the head count, then you have a bigger problem than coming up with a new org
chart.

